# EEA family permit processing time???



## Magdy84 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hello every one ,,,


I have applied for EEA family permit almost a couple of weeks ago , i am Egyptian and live Saudi Arabia, i applied from Saudi Arabia ,
the sent me an email informing me that i will take 2 working weeks.

Is it normal to take such long time ????
Because i was expecting to take maximum one week . 

THNX


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

2 working weeks isn't long when it takes regular visas _months_ to be processed.

Also, since it's easier for an EU person to apply for an EEA Family Permit for their non-EEA spouse to come to the UK than it is for a UK citizen to bring their non-EEA spouse into the UK, I don't think that you'll get much sympathy here just because the processing time is longer than what _you_ expected.


----------



## Grobbendonk (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi there, you can check here:
https://visa-processingtimes.homeoffice.gov.uk/y/riyadh-saudi-arabia/all

For EEA Family Permits issued via Riyadh, it says that in November "Most applications are processed within 5 days".
However, if you select Jeddah, it says "Most applications are processed within 90 days"

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Magdy84 (Aug 27, 2016)

If my wife apply for me from Uk, will she need my passport or just a copy can be enough ?
In case they refuse my application here, will they give me reasons for refusing ?
if they refuse my application , after how many days can i or my wife apply ?


----------



## Grobbendonk (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi, I believe for an EEA Family Permit, you will need to supply your passport. I don't think a copy is ok.
My understanding is that they send you a letter explaining the reason(s) your application was refused.
If they refuse your application, you can apply again straight away.


----------



## Magdy84 (Aug 27, 2016)

thnx alot ,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For sponsor's non-UK passport, you can send in a copy certified by the embassy or consulate of the country that issued it.


----------



## Grobbendonk (Jun 13, 2016)

Joppa said:


> For sponsor's non-UK passport, you can send in a copy certified by the embassy or consulate of the country that issued it.


Hi Joppa, I think the question was if his wife applies on his behalf in the UK, for which I understand that he needs to supply the original as he would be the applicant and his wife would be the sponsor. His wife could supply a copy of her passport.

For certified copies, does it need to be certified by an embassy or a professional person?
If certification by a professional person just for UK passports?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't apply for EEA family permit in UK. It has to be abroad.
UK passport doesn't need certifying as Home Office has access to passport database. Non-UK EEA passport needs to be certified either by embassy/consulate, or passport authorities in the country of issue. Professional person can't certify as they cannot be expected to spot a fake etc.


----------

